# 72 VW beetle suspension upgrade



## treeguy (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm having trouble finding parts to lift my overloaded lead sled. Anybody got any good solutions?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Coil over shocks should do nicely for both the front and rear. You could move the rear torsions up to raise the rear making the rear torsion bars hold more. Coil over shocks are still a good addition. How are you having a hard time finding parts for the VW. The world is full of parts and parts houses and a gamut of after market parts abound world wide. 

What were you or are you thinking of for fixing your issue? You could also ditch the lead and get lithiums 

Do you have disc brakes both front and rear in your heavy lead sled? You need at least disc brakes up front to handle the extra load. 

You could also just accept the new height of the vehicle and put on Coil-Over shocks. How much extra weight are hefting around? 

My 64 Ghia had 1020 lbs of lead. Ouch.


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Front and rear sway bars are also available and should help with leaning in the corners and handling overall, lead or no lead. 

If the suspension is still too soft after coil shocks and cranking the torsion bars, you can always get stiffer aftermarket torsion bars.

I put in the coil shocks front and rear, but have yet to lower it off the jack-stands and see if that is sufficient. Running about 600lbs of lithium.


----------



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

upgrade to LiFePO4 and you are back to OEM curb weight.


----------

